# I team



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

The new and improved TEAM JIFFY aka "I Team" is coming out hard this year. Minnowhead and I have pulled the trigger ! We'll be lighter, faster and more focused !!! Them rainbows and pike in The Foot dont stand a chance !!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Huh??? Did you guys sell your anchors? I mean underwater cameras!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

And the suitcase shantys. Those thing are not moving friendly


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Just added "Team Jiffy" to my signature...just sayin '


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Team Jiffy 4 LIFE ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The jiffy a are anchors too. Team nils and strike master over here


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Time will tell. Team Jiffy 4 Life

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Why didn't you just put a powerhead on your NILS ? Those Tanakas are bullet proof and light.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Gas Not going that route. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Cause lovin is crazy and stubborn!!! He won't listen


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Agreed with fish2win


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

He dont catch anything big enough for that gear....LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

Where can you get just a power head for a nils?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, when you are just pan fishin' you don't need much gear....

Couple color jigs and some worms....

:T


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Perchy, you can never have enuff. This addiction is contagious. I swear Lovin Life and I talk ice fishing around the campfire all summer. Lovin Life goes to Gander Mtn and yells at the managers for not having their ice fishing stuff out in August


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I met Minnowhead and Lovin Life this summer at Nimi one night catfishing and all we talked about was ice fishing.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

U get me,fish2win, Lovin life, and minnowhead out on the ice your guaranteed to have a good time out there. Us 4 all all diehard ice guys and look forward to it all year and hate to see it leave in the spring!!!!! 


This season will be no different!!! Looking forward to seeing all you guys out there slaying pike and rainbows at the foot....




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

It can't get cold fast enough Erie.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Minnowhead said:


> Perchy, you can never have enuff. This addiction is contagious. I swear Lovin Life and I talk ice fishing around the campfire all summer. Lovin Life goes to Gander Mtn and yells at the managers for not having their ice fishing stuff out in August


I've been fishing for 25 years and ice fishing for 20.... I know whatcha mean... 

I was just :T Mark about all his gear and pan fishin' at Wingfoot.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Haha! Just wait till you see what he's got this year!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Alright the secrets out. I bought an ice saw. Im going to start spearing pike in Wingfoot. Man, I tried to keep it secret......ugh. I've been hand carving some pretty sweet decoys !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

This says it all right here boys ! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

What's that saying??? It's a boat anchor cuz it's 60 lbs. Team strike master and nils all the way!!!! I love the smell of 2 stroke burning early in the morning gets me pumped up to Swiss cheese the lake and pound out some fish!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

X2 the smell of 2 strokes , are they that much heavier than a 2 stroke ? Never handled one .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jiffys in general are heavier than most if not all other power augers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

New Pro4 lite. 26 pounds son !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Ill let you use it Erie, you'll see the "Lite" And you wont need earplugs from using that chainsaw you got. Lol. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Jiffys blow!! Nils are 7 pounds lighter and faster!! I'll be working you like a part time job son! Lol


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

This is going to be great. The rest of us might be able to catch some of those pike and rainbows while you four are showing off cutting holes all over Wingfoot instead of actually fishing.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Should be interesting. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I will give that one to Sean after using his nils last year. That thing cuts like butter and quick... 

Ya I kno mark mine sounds like a chainsaw she's getting old 11 seasons going on 12 this season. And the Minnesota winters cutting through 4 ft of ice takes its toll on em. Works any auger hard! Thinking of getting a new one this year but honestly if I do nils all the way!!!! So light and easy to cut with


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Totally agree on the Nils Erie. I REALLY thought about an Ice Gator 42 volt Ion, using my Nils, but the customer service just wasn't there, and that was before I even bought it. Im not done tinkering yet my friend. Im seeking auger perfection. :thumbup: 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Team Jiffy = Manly Augers

Team Nils =Girl Scout troop leaders


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Team nils and strike master= drift socks......


Team jiffy= boat anchor.......

Enough said!!!!!!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

lovin life said:


> New Pro4 lite. 26 pounds son !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Oh joy.... 

My power auger is 26 pounds too! Have fun loading your sled down and pulling that SOB out there....

I'll just jump on the sled and haul my fat arse right out and go from there.

:T:B

Anyone see the 10 day outlook? :C


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

10 day forecast looks very very good! Going to be hard cold!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Been pulling one way heavier than 26 pounds was the point Perchy. Boy, nights getting into the teens starting thursday !!!!! Probably wont freeze but will really drop the water temps !!!! Im calling Dec. 17th !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

F2W, ERIE, Team Jiffy got you an early Christmas present !!!! LOL

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice when can we pick it up??? I'm getting ready to get all my gear out and fire up the auger..


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

My auger is like a Ferrari bro that gas won't cut it. Maybe a strike master ???


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats 94 octane F2W !!!! If you want anything stronger than that, eat some of Minnowhead's sauerkraut !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

